# RIP Diablo



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Sadly we had to have Diablo PTS this afternoon. He'd been unwell for a couple of weeks and was diagnosed as having a kidney infection. Unfortunately he didn't have the strength to fight it off and his kidneys pretty much failed last night. With no beardie donor register, there was no chance of a recovery and he was only going to get worse and be in more pain.

RIP Diablo 2006-2009.
Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

R.I.P. Diablo


----------



## bandi-girl (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh Andy, what a shame! Good looking beardie too. 
RIP Diablo
Ali xx


----------



## summerskye (Jun 27, 2009)

oh thats so sad, RIP Diablo


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

Rip Diablo


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

So sorry for your loss hun.

R.I.P. Diablo al get my Stormy to look after him.

My deepest sympathies hun. x


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

i feel for ya hades, i wud hate to lose my beardies R.I.P DIABLO


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. RIP.


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

R.I.P Diablo


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

My thoughts are with you Andy.

RIP Diablo


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

R.I.P Diablo sorry to hear your loss Andy


----------



## Rory1994 (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry m8,

R.I.P Diablo


----------

